

Facebook to be listed on Nasdaq. Stock symbol "FB" - sonic0002
http://pixelstech.net/article/index.php?id=1333689007

======
xiaomei
I wonder why Facebook did not consider listing at BATS. They have a better
hacker culture than Nasdaq and NYSE.

